# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến mãi lớn cùng ZAIA.vn: Thiên đường biển xanh resort Sao Mai - Phan Thiết

## lnat1001

Rời xa sự náo nhiệt nơi đô thành, hãy hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hữu tình tại Resort Sao Mai để có thể cảm nhận hết được vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, huyền bí nơi đây.  :batting eyelashes:  :hehe: 
 Sao Mai còn là nơi để tâm hồn mình hướng về đất Phật tìm một cảm giác bình yên sau những bộn bề của cuộc sống.

Trên cáp treo bạn sẽ cảm nhận được Resort Sao Mai là sự kết hợp tinh tế giữa hiện đại và cổ kính, là sự giao thoa giữa con người và đất trời.
Nếu bạn là người năng động, ưa thích các hoạt động ngoài trời thì các trò chơi do tour tổ chức sẽ là một kỉ niệm khó quên giữa bạn và những người đồng đội.



Còn nếu bạn thích sự yên tĩnh để hòa mình vào làn nước trong xanh, mát lạnh thì hồ bơi là nơi lý tưởng.
Resort Sao Mai nổi tiếng là nơi nghĩ dưỡng bởi phòng nghỉ đạt tiêu chuẩn ba sao, cùng đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp tận tình.

Lịch trình tour:*Ngày 01: Sài Gòn - Resort Sao Mai (Phan Thiết):*
05H00: Xe và HDV ĐỒNG KHỞI TRAVEL đón du khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi  Bình Thuận.07H00: Dùng điểm tâm tại resort cao cấp GREEN và trãi nghiệm  môn thể thao trượt cỏ được du nhập từ Nhật Bản chỉ có tại resort Green  . tiếp tục hành  trình HDV sẽ thuyết minh văn hoá, lịch sử , địa lý từng vùng đất đoàn đi qua và hướng dẫn du khách những trò chơi tập thể trên xe vui nhộn đầy ý nghĩa.11h30: Đoàn đến khu du lịch Tà Cú dung cơm trưa tại nhà hang Hướng Dương và  tham quan núi Tà Kú : Du khách có thể  đi cáp treo tham quan chùa Linh Sơn Trường Thọ với tam thế phật vượt qua con dường bằng lăng đến với tượng phật nằm dài 49mviếng phật và hít thở bầu không khí trong lành mà thiên nhiên ban tặng ( chi phí tự túc )Tiếp tục lộ trình đến SAO MAI  làm thủ tục nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi.15H00: Du khách tắm biển , tham gia vận đông trường trên biển: kéo co , vượt hầm địa đạo , con tàu ma, ai dài hơn ....tắm hồ bơi tại resort.18H00: Vào nhà hàng dùng cơm tối. Du khách tham gia chương trình đêm hội  “ hãy nói lời yêu thương”  với nhiều chương trình giao lưu văn nghệ và gameshow  vui nhộn như: hát cho nhau nghe DONGKHOI IDOL, trình diễn thời trang, trở về dòng sông tuổi thơ, chiếc lá tình yêu, vũ trường tình nhân…  dạo biển đêm hay sinh hoạt tự do.( đoàn trên 40 pax).*Ngày 02: Resort Sao Mai - TP.HCM:*
Buổi Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm Buffet và tắm biển và hồ bơi tại resort09h00 : Xe và HDV  chở đoàn đi tham quan Hải Đăng –Kê Gà. Thuyền sẽ chở quý khách vượt biển  tham quan ngọn hải đăng – mắt biển cổ nhất Đông Nam Á. Đây là một trong những cảnh quan thiên nhiên cùng với sự tạo hóa của con người trở nên bức tranh đặc trưng của Bình Thuận. ( chi phí tự túc )11H30: Đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng , khởi hành đi  ăn trưa .Buổi Chiều: Khởi hành về TP.HCM. Xe đưa du khách mua sắm quà lưu niệm đặc sản Phan Thiết, tham quan vựa  trái cây Thanh Long và mua làm quà cho người thân. Về đến TP.HCM, xe và hướng dẫn viên ĐỒNG KHỞI TRAVEL  đưa khách về lại điểm hẹn. Chào Tạm Biệt Và Hẹn Gặp Lại.*Đến với Zaia lần này hy vọng các bạn sẽ có một kỳ nghỉ dưỡng thú vị và đầy ấp những kỉ niệm về vùng biển Phan Thiết.

Chi tiết:* http://www.zaia.vn/du-lich/194-thien...resort-sao-mai*
**GIẢM GIÁ CÒN: 893.000VNĐ/KHÁCH.
GIÁ GỐC: 1.595.000VNĐ/KHÁCH*

----------

